# Can You Pickle Mushrooms?



## crewsk (Apr 6, 2005)

OK, I don't know why I though of this but as I was going to sleep last night I began wondering if you could pickle mushrooms. I have never seen or heard of anyone doing this. I don't see why it wouldn't work. If it can be done, does anyone have a recipe for them? I'd like to try it sometime. If it can't be done, why? Thanks!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Apr 6, 2005)

Of course you can!

Don't have a recipe though. We buy them at the Polish market. They're usually button mushrooms, and they generally have a small carrot, and a few pearl onions in with them as well. 

Think the brand is Polish Princess, but I'm not sure. 

John


----------



## VegOut (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi! I found this recipe. Hope this helps. 

*· Ingredients*
1,5 kg small mushrooms
4 c boiling water
1 1/2 tb salt
Pickle:
3/4 c sugar
3/4 c vinegar
1 3/4 c water
10 peppercorns
3 bay leaves  

*· Method*
Cook mushrooms well washed over medium heat in boiling water with salt until they are on the bottom for 15-20 mins. Place in sterilized jars. Make pickle. Boil water with spices for 30 minutes. Add salt and sugar. Stir until dissolved. Add vinegar and bring to boiling. Pour hot pickle over mushrooms. Close the jars. Keep in the fridge for  3 days before serving.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool! Thanks John, maybe now I can sleep tonight! I don't think we have a Polish market around here but I'll look around & see if I can find them.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks veg out! YAY!! I have a new project for the summer!!


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

1 pound small fresh mushrooms 
1 small onion, chopped 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1 bay leaf 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
2 cups dry white wine 
2 cups white vinegar 
1/2 cup olive oil 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
Wash mushrooms well; trim and set aside. Combine all remaining ingredients in a large saucepan; bring to a boil. Add mushrooms; bring to a boil. Boil for 8 to 10 minutes, or until mushrooms are just tender. Chill mushrooms in liquid for at least 2 hours. Drain before serving.
Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Ingredients:
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup distilled white vinegar
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. granulated sugar
1/2 tsp. dried tarragon leaves
1/2 tsp. dried rosemary leaves
6 whole peppercorns
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 lbs. small fresh mushrooms, rinsed, stems trimmed

Directions:
In a 3-quart saucepan, combine all ingredients except mushrooms. Bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Add mushrooms and simmer, uncovered, for 3 minutes, stirring occasionally. Place mixture in nonmetallic container. Cover and chill overnight, stirring occasionally.

Nutritional/Serving Info:
Makes about 3 cups


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Marinated Mushrooms - 4
Yield: about 1 quart

6 cups water
2 tablespoons coarse -- (kosher) salt
1 1/2 pounds small white mushrooms -- rinsed
3/4 cup mild white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 small cinnamon stick
1/2 teaspoon whole black peppercorns
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1 clove garlic -- peeled, halved
3/4 cup olive oil -- approx.

Combine the water and 1 tb. of the salt in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Add the mushrooms and boil for 2 minutes., then drain, reserving 2/3 c. of liquid.

In an enameled, Pyrex, or stainless steel saucepan, combine reserved mushroom liquid, vinegar, coriander seeds, bay leaves, cinnamon, peppercorns, thyme, and the remaining 1 tb. salt. Boil for 5 minutes.

Pack mushrooms into a clean quart jar and pour the pickling liquid over them. Add the garlic clove and olive oil, using whatever amount is necessary to fill the jar, then cap the jar. Refrigerate for at least a week before serving, shaking the jar at least once a day. The marinated mushrooms will keep, refrigerated, for several weeks.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Crewsk, have regularly purchased them in supermarkets (just regular supermarkets, not fancy places) in New England, New York, Virginia, and Florida.

Use them for an antipasto platter for company.

Have made them also, but usually just buy them because I don't think the effort is worth it, particularly when there are so many other interesting foods to prepare.

Would suggest you ask your grocer about it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW! Thanks Rainee & auntdot!! I'll have to look for them at the store. I've never seen them before but then again I never really thought about it until last night.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 6, 2005)

I do not pickle mushrooms, but I do marinade them and it's yummy.


----------

